# camera question



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

i already have a nikon D90 and was thinking of getting a second camera. and asking for any input on the D3200? im looking for an extra camera so i can use 1 camera for my longer lens 55-300 and one for my other lens 18-105. im not looking for any thing expensive. and the local store near me has a open box 3200 for sale


----------



## Val852 (Mar 19, 2009)

Look at D3500! Better and not too expensive.


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

they dont make a d3500?


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDEQFjABahUKEwi-y4yn9ZjHAhUmodsKHQ0MB_E&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitalcameraworld.com%2F2014%2F03%2F27%2Fnikon-d3300-vs-d5300-which-dslr-should-you-choose%2F&ei=c6nFVf7FMKbC7gaNmJyIDw&usg=AFQjCNEQlIKp1U-qXy9mt-05r4Q9CWKkow

They do you know!


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

He said D3500 Not D5300 They dont make a D3500. And that link says D3300 vs D5300


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Nikon d3500 - Best Buy

This is what I was thinking of?


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

thats a coolpix s3500 point and shoot. not a D3500 DSLR Camera


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

I went and ordered the D3200. Let ya know how it turns out:smile:


----------



## Val852 (Mar 19, 2009)

Val852 said:


> Look at D3500! Better and not too expensive.


Sorry! My mistake! I do mean N5300. Or 3300 les expensive.
http://www.cameracomparisonreview.com/2014/01/07/nikon-d3300-vs-nikon-d5300/


----------

